# Probleme eines Gamers - Solche Probleme kennen nur hartgesottene Videospieler



## Gast1669461003 (1. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Probleme eines Gamers - Solche Probleme kennen nur hartgesottene Videospieler * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Probleme eines Gamers - Solche Probleme kennen nur hartgesottene Videospieler


----------



## Kratos333 (1. November 2014)

"Daumenverletzungen "

Oh ja... wenn der Daumen anschwillt sollte man aufhören  Hatte ich vor paar Monaten mal bei Destiny


----------



## golani79 (1. November 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> "Daumenverletzungen "
> 
> Oh ja... wenn der Daumen anschwillt sollte man aufhören  Hatte ich vor paar Monaten mal bei Destiny



Ah, dann hat man einfach noch nicht lange genug gezockt früher - nix abgehärtert und so .. ziemlich schwach


----------



## belakor602 (1. November 2014)

Daumenverletzungen? Ich kann behaupten meine Finger sind die kräftigsten Teile meines Körpers, und beinhalten die am besten trainierte Muskeln


----------



## Kratos333 (1. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Daumenverletzungen? Ich kann behaupten meine Finger sind die kräftigsten Teile meines Körpers, und beinhalten die am besten trainierte Muskeln



Jo, so trainiert man heutzutage seinen Körper


----------



## OptikRec0rds (1. November 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> "Daumenverletzungen "
> 
> Oh ja... wenn der Daumen anschwillt sollte man aufhören  Hatte ich vor paar Monaten mal bei Destiny



oh gott aj sehnscheidenentzündung vom lootcave,,,


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Daumenverletzungen? Ich kann behaupten meine Finger sind die kräftigsten Teile meines Körpers, und beinhalten die am besten trainierte Muskeln






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist seit 1997 schuld drann das die leute sehnenentscheidungen und und hornhaut an der hand haben ^^


----------



## FraSiWa (1. November 2014)

Viel schlimmer als eine juckende Nase ist ein Fleck auf der Brille...


----------



## SirThomas70 (1. November 2014)

jaja,man erkennt sich da wieder ^^


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2014)

Mal ein Problem, das man als Frau, aber auch als selbstversorgender Mann beim Gamen haben kann.

Man hat gerade einen Topf Kartoffeln auf dem Herd, der schon länger vor sich hinköchelt, aber man kann grad nicht weg, weil man in einer Ini der Heal ist. Währenddessen ist alles Wasser im Kochtopf verkocht und die Kartoffeln brennen sich mittlerweile in den Topfboden.

Ist mir selbst schon passiert, beruht also auf Tatsachen 
Das passiert mir sogar als SP immer wieder mal, Kartoffeln aufgestellt, weitergespielt und im Spiel völlig auf die Kartoffeln vergessen. Man wird erst wieder daran erinnert, wenn eine angebrannte Geruchsspur ins Wohnzimmer rüberweht...


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Ich kann behaupten meine Finger sind die kräftigsten Teile meines Körpers, und beinhalten die am besten trainierte Muskeln



unwahrscheinlich. in den fingern befinden sich nämlich gar keine muskeln.


----------



## lars9401 (1. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Mal ein Problem, das man als Frau, aber auch als selbstversorgender Mann beim Gamen haben kann.
> 
> Man hat gerade einen Topf Kartoffeln auf dem Herd, der schon länger vor sich hinköchelt, aber man kann grad nicht weg, weil man in einer Ini der Heal ist. Währenddessen ist alles Wasser im Kochtopf verkocht und die Kartoffeln brennen sich mittlerweile in den Topfboden.
> 
> ...



Passiert mir auch andauernd, aber bei mir sind es die Nudeln. Die kochen regelmäßig über


----------



## OutsiderXE (1. November 2014)

Wie oft ich schon mein Essen verbrannt hab weil ich's verpennt hab


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2014)

Warum spielt ihr denn online, wenn ihr gerade kocht? Find' ich schon kurios irgendwie. 

Und zu der Sache mit der Pleite. Dieser kann man leicht entgehen, wenn man sich einfach nur die 2-3 interessantesten Spiele herausnimmt und den Rest später dann einfach verbilligt kauft.


----------



## Monalye (1. November 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Warum spielt ihr denn online, wenn ihr gerade kocht? Find' ich schon kurios irgendwie.
> 
> Und zu der Sache mit der Pleite. Dieser kann man leicht entgehen, wenn man sich einfach nur die 2-3 interessantesten Spiele herausnimmt und den Rest später dann einfach verbilligt kauft.



Ganz einfach, bis so Kartoffeln durch sind, brauchen sie schon mal eine Stunde... also stell ich sie zu und spiele weiter. Wieso soll ich in der Stunde neben dem Herd stehen bleiben?
Jetzt gerade vorhin (wow 3 Zeitwörter hintereinander) hab ich mir ein Gulasch zugestellt und jeder weiß, wielange Gulasch braucht bis es durch bzw. fertig ist. Und jetzt spiel ich inzwischen irgendwas weiter (und Supertalent läuft nebenbei ). Ich hoffe schon, das ich das Gulasch nicht auch verbrenne... aber so kann sowas durchaus passieren. Ganz blöd ist es, wenn man in einer Online-Partie ist und es auf einmal angebrannt zu riechen beginnt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2014)

Ach so, wenn das 1 Stunde dauert, dann kann ich es verstehen.


----------



## staplerfahrer (1. November 2014)

Wird Zeit daß Du Dir 'ne bessere Hälfte aneignest daß für's Kochen zuständig ist


----------



## SGDrDeath (1. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, bis so Kartoffeln durch sind, brauchen sie schon mal eine Stunde...


Hast du die Sorte extraharter Beton genommen?


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

Vieleicht hat die Kartoffeln gegart und die waren gefüllt statt sie gekocht


----------



## Monalye (2. November 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Wird Zeit daß Du Dir 'ne bessere Hälfte aneignest daß für's Kochen zuständig ist



Diese Aussage wirft mehrere Fragen auf:
Als Erstes klingt es so, als würdest du Frauen nur aufs Kochen (bzw. Haushalt) reduzieren, womit sich weitere Mutmaßungen ergeben:
Entweder du hältst mich für einen Mann und meinst, ich solle mir eine Frau zulegen die für mich kocht.
Oder du weißt, das ich eine Frau bin und denkst ich interessiere mich für Frauen.
Oder aber du bist der Meinung, das der Partner eines Gamers grundsätzlich fürs Kochen zuständig sein sollte, damit der in Ruhe zocken kann 



SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Hast du die Sorte extraharter Beton genommen?



Wenn ich Pellkartoffeln mache, also mit Schale und die entsprechend groß sind, kann das schon eine Stunde dauern. Bei Salzkartoffeln, die man ja schält und viertelt, dauert das natürlich nicht so lange. Doch selbst eine halbe Stunde Kochzeit würde ich dafür nutzen, inzwischen etwas zu spielen, wenn grad nichts anderes zu tun ist


----------



## Enisra (2. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Oder aber du bist der Meinung, das der Partner eines Gamers grundsätzlich fürs Kochen zuständig sein sollte, damit der in Ruhe zocken kann



irgendwie musst ich grade an den Extra 3 Beitrag mit den Vertauschten Geschlechterrollen denken
wobei es durch aus vorteile hätte, man hätte permanent jemanden da zum Coop Spielen und man kann sich wesentlich besser unterhalten als über TS  

Ansonsten, ich weiß nicht, aber das ist mir irgendwie nie passiert, entweder weil ich Videos schaue oder bei längeren Sache mir halt nen Wecker Stelle
Vielleicht ist das ja die Alternative als sich jemanden ans Bein zu binde, Einfach eine Küchenuhr kaufen


----------



## staplerfahrer (2. November 2014)

Bist du high? Was ist an dem Witz falsch zu verstehen? Wenn Du jemand hättest der kocht (völlig pups ob mann oder frau) könntest Du problemlos spielen ohne Angst haben zu müssen daß etwas anbrennt. Sorry daß ich einen Witz gemacht habe, wird bei Dir nicht wieder vorkommen.


----------



## Monalye (2. November 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Bist du high? Was ist an dem Witz falsch zu verstehen? Wenn Du jemand hättest der kocht (völlig pups ob mann oder frau) könntest Du problemlos spielen ohne Angst haben zu müssen daß etwas anbrennt. Sorry daß ich einen Witz gemacht habe, wird bei Dir nicht wieder vorkommen.



Falls du mich meinst, wie du offensichtlich nicht an meiner sarkastischen Antwort bemerkt hast, habe ich auch einen Scherz gemacht und rumgealbert 
Aber ich weiß das es nicht einfach ist, die Gefühlslage bei geschriebenen Worten immer rüberzubekommen, deshalb seh ich dir das nach, offensichtlich hab' ich mich auch nicht witzig genug ausgedrückt


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2014)

Schlimmer ist es, die Zeit dabei zu vergessen. Man ist grad so schön im Spiel, hat gerade einen Lauf und das Flowgefühl nimmt einen mit. Aus einer Stunde können da gut und gern mal viele Stunden werden. Ich erinnere mich da gut an Dragon Age: Origins, als ich es mir damals gekauft habe...och, spielen wir es mal an und erledigen dann erstmal den Haushalt. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich 12h am Stück gespielt habe. Zum Glück war Wochenende.


----------



## Idefix-Windhund (2. November 2014)

Dafür hat der liebe Herr Mikrowelle, Mikrowellen erfunden.  Die schalten einfach ab, wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist. Kartoffeln kochen, ... hab ich in 12 Jahren wo ich nun von Hotel Mama ausgezogen bin, noch nie gekocht. Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern überhaupt mal länger als 30min was auf dem Herd gekocht zu haben. 

Die Lösung mit der Mikrowelle hat aber einen Haken, man nimmt das fertige gepiepse der Mikrowelle zwar wahr, denkt sich aber "Och, ist ja eh noch kochend heiß!". Und irgendwann, wenn man Zeit hat da gerade eine neue Map, oder so, geladen wird, kommt die Erinnerung "Ich habe doch was in der Mikrowelle!". ^^ Da gibt es schon Tage wo ich 5x den Kaffee in der Mikrowelle neu aufwärme, weil ich die Tasse einfach vergessen habe. 

Mein Spiele PC steht neben dem Fenster, und gerade zur Mittagszeit scheint dort die Sonne rein. Man wird dann quasi zum Vampir der die Sonne meidet, da man ja bei Sonnenstrahlen/ Lampenstrahlen nichts mehr auf dem Monitor erkennt. Sonne = Böse!

Leere Mausakkus, und oder Maustreiber die anfangen Mist zu verstehen (hatte ich alles schon) enden meistens in einer apokalyptischen full action Aktion weil man kein anderen vollen Akku für die Maus hat, und man panikartig nach einer USB/ PS/2 Maus sucht, oder man im Speedrun den neuen tollen Maustreiber downloadet, dabei egal ist wie schnell man DSL hat, es kommt einen vor als lädt man mit einem 26k Modem herunter, diesen installiert, keine Zeit für Einstellungen hat, und am Ende zocken mit einem Touchpad angenehmer wäre, als mit einer unkonfigurierten Maus.

Was ich auch schon mehrmals hatte, der Hund setzt sich auf die Steckdosenleiste, natürlich mit den Hintern auf den Powerschalter, und schaltet mal die komplette Kommunikationsanlage aus. Kein DSL, keine IPs, kein Switch, ... einfach mal alles Tod. 

Zu Hotel Mama Zeiten, jagte die Katze immer den Mauszeiger auf dem Bildschirm. Was in gechillten Rollenspielen ja noch lustig ist, wahr bei Shooter dann nicht mehr so lustig. Zudem zeigte die Katze großes gefallen an der (Computer-) Maus. 1x kurz was geholt, war die Maus nicht mehr da, wo sie vorher geparkt war. War toll, wenn man im Spiel auf irgendwas fixiert schauen musste. Oder man lief über die Tastatur, und der Charakter im Game lief aus der Deckung - Tod, lief irgendwo die Klippen herunter - Tod, oder dass Auto was heil bleiben sollte - Schrott, ....


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2014)

Thema Weihnachtsgeschäft:
Das gibt es aber in anderen Branchen ebenso. Beispielsweise gibt es dieses Jahr noch neue CDs von Pink Floyd, David Bowie (Best of + neuer Song), Einstürzende Neubauten, Björk (Live), Queen (Best of + neue Songs (ua mit Michael Jackson)) und gerüchteweise noch Kate Bush (Live) und das sind jetzt nur die Veröffentlichungen, die mich generell interessieren...


----------



## Madajnun (2. November 2014)

Hallo,
Habe mich gerade nur angemeldet um euch zu sagen das ich eure Spezials super finde,weiter so!

LG


----------



## SGDrDeath (2. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wenn ich Pellkartoffeln mache, also mit Schale und die entsprechend groß sind, kann das schon eine Stunde dauern. Bei Salzkartoffeln, die man ja schält und viertelt, dauert das natürlich nicht so lange. Doch selbst eine halbe Stunde Kochzeit würde ich dafür nutzen, inzwischen etwas zu spielen, wenn grad nichts anderes zu tun ist


In manchen Gegenden sagt man zwar zu Kartoffeln Erdäpfel, trotzdem solltest du nicht versuchen echte Äpfel vom Baum so zu kochen. 

Ich hab jedenfalls noch keine Riesenkartoffeln gehabt die so lange brauchen, auch nicht als Pellkartoffeln.



Idefix-Windhund schrieb:


> Dafür hat der liebe Herr Mikrowelle, Mikrowellen erfunden.  Die schalten einfach ab, wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist. Kartoffeln kochen, ... hab ich in 12 Jahren wo ich nun von Hotel Mama ausgezogen bin, noch nie gekocht. Ich kann mich gar nicht erinnern überhaupt mal länger als 30min was auf dem Herd gekocht zu haben.


Das Thema ist Essen und nicht Mikrowellenirgendwas, von daher würde ich mal sagen du bist raus bei dem Punkt


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2014)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das Thema ist Essen und nicht Mikrowellenirgendwas, von daher würde ich mal sagen du bist raus bei dem Punkt


Und was genau ist an mit Mikrowellen gekochten Kartoffeln der Reis weniger Essen als im Topf gekochte(r) K/R?


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was genau ist an mit Mikrowellen gekochten Kartoffeln der Reis weniger Essen als im Topf gekochte(r) K/R?



weißt du nicht, das wenn man Nahrungsmittel mit Mikrowellen bestrahlt die dadurch zu generischer Biomasse werden?
Wobei man aber durchaus etwas falsch macht wenn man ausschließlich eine Mikrowelle zum Kochen nutzt oder _nur _eine halbe Stunde etwas kocht

Nebenbei, um das Semi-Offtopic abzuschließen:
Ich habe vor einem Monat die Mikrowelle rausgeworfen und gegen einen Toasteroven getauscht, war die beste Entscheidung seit langem


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weißt du nicht, das wenn man Nahrungsmittel mit Mikrowellen bestrahlt die dadurch zu generischer Biomasse werden?


Und was bedeutet "generische Biomasse" konkret?



> Wobei man aber durchaus etwas falsch macht wenn man ausschließlich eine Mikrowelle zum Kochen nutzt oder _nur _eine halbe Stunde etwas kocht


Und zwar ... was genau? Klar- um einen Braten durchzugaren, ist eine Mikrowelle suboptimal, aber sämtliches Erhitzen von etwas Umrührbarem müßte doch eigentlich problemlos sein (Abgesehen vom gleichmäßigen einmal Aufkochen zwecks Mehlbindung uä.)


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet "generische Biomasse" konkret?



Ich glaub er will uns sagen das die mikrowelle alles zunichte macht mit ihrer strahlung


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was bedeutet "generische Biomasse" konkret?
> 
> Und zwar ... was genau? Klar- um einen Braten durchzugaren, ist eine Mikrowelle suboptimal, aber sämtliches Erhitzen von etwas Umrührbarem müßte doch eigentlich problemlos sein (Abgesehen vom gleichmäßigen einmal Aufkochen zwecks Mehlbindung uä.)



zum einem, naja, irgendein zusammengestöpseltes Schlagwort wie lächerlich die Behauptung ne Mikrowelle macht Essen zu was anderem als heißem Essen 
zum anderen, Relativ, das hat halt eher was Chemie zu tun, weil so ein Ding halt nur Heiß wird und oft auch anbackt weil man nicht umrührt oder teilweise nicht so gleichmäßig heiß wird, dazu kommen das die Effekt die durch das anbraten entstehen und vorallem dass das ganze Fertigzeug für eine Mikrowelle nicht gut ist. Nebst dem Punkt das einige Gerichte auch halt einfach länger als 0,5h arbeit erfordern


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

Kartofflen kann man in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen aber man sollte vorher etwas fett oder ketchup oder so rüberschütten weil sonst alle wasser moleküle verbrannt werden und die kartofflen staubtrocken werden und eine haut bild aussenrum

Mikrowelle allgemein ist halt nur fürs aufwärmen gedacht  Okay es gibt spiele mikrowellen fertig gerichte aber die kannste nur essen wenn du sehr verzweifelt bist es mal probiert und seitdem nie wieder


----------



## Filben (3. November 2014)

Hahaha, die letzten beiden Punkte finde ich sehr gut  Vor allem ist ja IMMER der Ping schuld! Oder der Gegner hat an! Und wenn mal nicht, musste man sich tatsächlich an der Nase kratzen. Geht mir immer in Rennsimulationen und dann muss man es bis zur nächsten Geraden aushalten @_@


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. November 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was genau ist an mit Mikrowellen gekochten Kartoffeln der Reis weniger Essen als im Topf gekochte(r) K/R?


Die Antwort gibt schon jemand anderes gerade:



Wynn schrieb:


> Kartofflen kann man in der Mikrowelle aufwärmen aber man sollte vorher etwas fett oder ketchup oder so rüberschütten weil sonst alle wasser moleküle verbrannt werden und die kartofflen staubtrocken werden und eine haut bild aussenrum
> 
> Mikrowelle allgemein ist halt nur fürs aufwärmen gedacht  Okay es gibt spiele mikrowellen fertig gerichte aber die kannste nur essen wenn du sehr verzweifelt bist es mal probiert und seitdem nie wieder


Genau das ist die Sache, zum aufwärmen ok, aber wenn jemand schreibt nie mehr als 30 Minuten auf dem Herd was zu kochen klingt das nach hauptsächlicher Ernährung durch die Mikrowellenfertiggerichte. Und wenn man noch einen halbwegs funktionierenden Geschmackssinn hat weiß man, das man sowas auf Dauer nicht lecker ist. Deswegen Mikrowellenirgendwas und nicht Essen.


----------



## dermitdemballspielt (3. November 2014)

Ich habe mal 20 std am Stück gezockt und bin ohnmächtig vom Stuhl gefallen. Zum Glück kam gerade meine Freundin vorbei und hat gleich den Sani gerufen. Der hat festgestellt, das ich dehydriert war. Also nie vergessen zu trinken wenn man zockt. 
Ich habe mir gedacht, eine Infusion mit Flüssignahrung wie im Krankenhaus wäre nicht schlecht, dann muss man nicht das Zocken zum essen unterbrechen. Nur habe ich mächtig schiss davor mich selber zu piksen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, bis so Kartoffeln durch sind, brauchen sie schon mal eine Stunde...


Kochst du da wirklich Kartoffeln oder doch Steine?! 

Ich kenne keine Kartoffelsorte die wirklich eine geschlagene Stunde braucht bis sie gar ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding war ein ergonomischer Witz. 

Nintendo hat ja viele wegweisende Pads/Controller produziert, aber das da grenzte schon an vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung.


----------



## Enisra (3. November 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das Ding war ein ergonomischer Witz.
> 
> Nintendo hat ja viele wegweisende Pads/Controller produziert, aber das da grenzte schon an vorsätzlicher Körperverletzung.



aber man beachte die Revolution:
Den Analogstick
An einer schlechteren Stelle als die 2 drangeklebten von Sony


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. November 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber man beachte die Revolution:
> Den Analogstick
> An einer schlechteren Stelle als die 2 drangeklebten von Sony


Ich frage mich bis heute wer bei Nintendo auf die glorreiche Idee kam den Stick ausgerechnet in die Mitte zu setzen statt leicht versetzt auf der linken Seite, leicht vom Steuerkreuz versetzt. Da war Sonys Lösung in der Tat die Sinngebendere.


----------

